# Matagorda is ON FIRE!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG guides Capt. Caleb and Capt. Matt have been hammering the fish lately while wading! We'll chase them wading as long as we keep hammering them like this and then we'll jump in the boat and get after them drifting. Should be an EPIC fall in the Matagorda Bay Complex! Have boats available Monday-Wed of next week for anyone interested in getting in on the action. 
Call/Text Daniel 979.240.5312 to book

Bay Fishing
3ppl-$550 plus bait 
4ppl-$600 plus bait...
5ppl-$650 plus bait
6ppl-$700 plus bait
Bait
-Croaker for wading trips is $40 per person. We get 4dz per client
-Shrimp for drifting trips is $40 per boat. We get 2qts per boat


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG guide Capt. Caleb put his group on solid trout action early this morning and now the search for reds begins! He has Mon-Wed of this week open for anyone interested in catching some fish.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

BAM! RNG guide Capt. Caleb got'em again this morning while wading. He has tomorrow open and then we have 2 boats open this coming Sun for anyone wanting to get in on the action.


----------

